# scoured calf~ when to give up?



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

SO I brought home two calves a week ago today. Picked out to nice strong ones with a strong suckle reflex. Thursday morning put them on my cow with her calf~ the blk/white calf was sort half hearted about it but the brown calf was gung ho gonna have breakfast! Woo Hoo! Friday morning blk/white calf runny poop, brown calf not looking as good. I got Draxxin, Nuflor and Banamine for them and I gave each a sustain bolus. Saturday they both looked ok, not great but ok. Sunday both calves dull, the brown calf scouring badly. Monday I got another antibiotic (don't know what that one was got it from the vet in a syringe) and gave both calves 2 sustain bolus each (sustain says use on older calves but my vet said use it so I did). Tuesday blk/white calf looking good, brown calf not feeding still scouring I began tube feeding him electrolyte. This morning Wednesday calf alive but looks bad. Not dehydrated, in fact the cuss pee'd all over me! But lethargic, will not stand, will not eat. I took him to the vet who said he wasn't going to make it, said he's shut down and going septic and suggested euthanize. Well...thats more money I don't need to be spending so I said I'd come home and take care of it with a 22.......

I haven't taken care of it. I've been giving him electrolytes (re-sorb) with pepto bismal and goat nutridrench mixed in every hour. I gave him a 3cc vitamin B-12 and 2 different shots of 2cc banamine each. I bought some medicated milk replacer (tetracyline) and put that down him about an hour ago ~He will not even try to drink, everything I'm putting down him I"m tubing into him and he is not struggling about it. I'm thinking about giving him some Pen G LA because I have some in the fridge. I *Think* he looks a TINY bit better~ but he still won't stand up and he is still leaking runny yellow poop. When I force him to stand he pee's so his kidneys are working. His skin does not tent, his eyes are not sunken.

Keep trying?
Shoot him and get it over with?
When would you give up?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Forgot to add~ temp this morning at vet 99F low. When I got him home I put him out in the sun, took his temp around noon was 103.3 so I moved him to the shade, temp holding around 102 the last several hours. When I looked out at him just now he did pick up his head and look at me. That was nice, easier to tell if he's dead or not when he moves.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

Cheryl, vet told me to leave Annie to put donw, that she was done for, in a coma, laying in the back of my hummer, non responsive, barely breathing, I said hell no hook up the IV and I will take her with me. She made it...I say keep fighting...


----------



## VaFarmer (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya don't give up till it's over. I've had a couple that wasn't sure they'd make it to the next day, and after a couple of days bounce back. I've used the vet as a last resort on a couple of calfs and had 2 die, now I take them to vet early like you have and nurse them along after they've had there best dose of medication. Doing better with surviours now, but the time watching them and wondering is a pain. I'm planning on this groub being my last batch of bottle babies, 20 calfs now so just wait and watch them grow.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I am not a cow person. But when i raised goats I got sucked into saving one that never should have been saved. I kept dumping money into it at the vet and before you know it I had over $300 into a lousy lil buckling. Then I had to have him euthanised. More $. I would do things a lot differently if the same scenario presents itself.
That being said,,,I would not give up on trying as long as it was not major expenses. If i could treat at home I would continue. I just wouldn't sink more vet fees or major costs into it.
It's hard to watch them sink. Only you know really when it is enough


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you using anything to gel the scours? That stuff works great. He wont stand up untill the liquid stops pouring. I like "deliver" the best, but tractor supply sells "revitalyte gelling"


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow
Just wow!

I put him in a dog crate in the garage last night because it was to be chilly~ I expected him to be dead by morning. I checked him several times and he was breathing but no reactions like all day yesterday. At 6am I checked~ and he bellowed at me! I nearly wet myself! He had wet himself~ wow what a stench in that crate! I pulled him out of there...and he stood up! Wobbly and I had to help him the first several steps (now I stink too) but up and walking. As soon as he got his feet under him he start bellowing and heading to the pen where Boss the momma cow I was grafting him to and the other two calves are. And Boss was bellowing back! It was like watching an afternoon special with mother and son re-united! LOL! Only I didn't let him in with her. I don't know whats wrong with him and he wouldn't drink the bottle I offered him. So I put him in a dog kennel (10X10 he doesn't have to wet himself in there like in the small crate) the kennel is adjacent to the pen Boss and the calves are in and there is a LOT of bellowing going on. Though he did calm down some when I let the LGD he knows in the kennel with him~ Boss hasn't. She WANTS that baby and is being VERY vocal about it. I tube fed 1 quart of the medicated milk replacer to the calf. In an hour I'll try again with the bottle with the other quart in it. I'm not sure what to do now~ I really didn't think he would survive I just didn't want to shoot him and ...well to be honest I didn't want to dig a hole big enough to bury him, and I didn't want to lose the money I had already put into him without trying every last thing I could think of. 

I've not seen any scours out of him this morning yet. I'll watch. When it gets a bit warmer I'll wash him (stinks!) and play it by ear from there. Maybe I'll pick up some oxytetracyline (the med in the MR I gave him) and give him bolus's or shots that way so he can go back to boss to eat if he looks better this afternoon.

I can't believe he is alive
Wow


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

No more bellowing and he was laying down again when I went out with the second quart of medicated MR, but he did look more alert than yesterday. I forced him to stand up, took so doing but he did eventually stand. Had a scour episode~ grey and slimy looking this time. Thats better~ yesterday yellow slightly thickened water just leaked out of him, today he actually appeared to be intentionally moving his bowel.

I forced him up and tubed him the other quart of medicated MR~ he would not drink it. I gave him 2cc Banamine and he did flinch~ yesterday he didn't flinch when I gave him a shot.

Another hour and I'll try electrolytes in a bottle again. Maybe with a corrid drench. He's not quite old enough for cocci....but I'm trying the shotgun approach here.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

For me when they start scouring that bad, how hard I fight depends on how much $$ I have invested in the calf..... I know that sounds really hard, but right now dairy bull calves are free. I am one of the very few people that will take them and if farmers call me and I say no, they just shoot them. So right now, I am not going to sink a bunch of time effort and $$ into saving one, when I can go pick up a replacement for nothing. If I pay for the calf, I will do all I can to get them up and going again. But sadly with dairy calves, I think some just have a death wish and all the fighting that we do to try and save them does not work sometimes. I think the biggest part of it is if they got the right amount of colostrum. I have spoke to my vet about calves before and he says the same thing, sometimes if it seems hopeless, just put them down, because there is a good chance they did not get adequate colostrum, and even if they do survive, they will go down again. 

Good luck, glad to hear you won the fight!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Well he's not dead yet, but he's not better either. He stands, he bawls, he struggles to avoid me and my very annoying shots and feedings, but he does not eat on his own. I have been offering the bottle at every opportunity, forcing it in his mouth praying he would eat, but every time I have to tube feed him instead. He's had more vitamin b-12, more banamine~ another shot 5 min ago hoping if I give that time to take effect then he will nurse. I had a Dr appt yesterday in town so I was going to have to do the evening feeding very late. I just went ahead and skipped it hoping by this morning he would actually be hungry. Nope.

Since I was in town yesterday I was able to get some of the revitalyte gelling~ I'll try that this afternoon. He is not scouring as badly but he still has loose, runny, nasty smelling mucusy looking bowel movements. My friend Carol went to the vet on Thursday (I was embarrassed to admit I was trying to save the calf rather than be the tough lady I claim to be and get rid of the problem so carol did it for me) She got him another nuflor shot and had the vet check a fecal on him~ nothing. No good reason for him to be this sick~ but now his nose is running ~two doses of nuflor and one of draxxin in him already and he's just two weeks old. I've probably aspirated him at some point with all the tube feeding.

I'm beginning to suspect it may in fact be something I can't fix~ and at this point I don't know what to do with him but just keep tubing him.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh~ and I do actually have quite a lot of money invested in him now. I drove 3 hours to get him~ 3 hours back so half a tank of gas $30 (I picked up two calves that day so only half of the $60 tank of gas should be his), I paid $125 for him (seller informed me when I got there that the price had gone up from $100 to $125~ AFTER I drove the three hours to get there) Then all the medications and medicated milk replacer in him now. Not counting my time and my vet having only charged me for meds not for his time or for the fecal he did~ I'm about $200 or maybe a little more into this calf at this point. I didn't want to give up when I was only $155 into him (price plus gas) every day I put more meds $$ and time into him I get a little deeper in.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

farmgirl6 said:


> Cheryl, vet told me to leave Annie to put donw, that she was done for, in a coma, laying in the back of my hummer, non responsive, barely breathing, I said hell no hook up the IV and I will take her with me. She made it...I say keep fighting...


I had a similar experience. A "friend" brought a calf to me in that shape... and he made it. We called him "DC" first it stood for "Dead Calf"... then, when he pulled through, it stood for "Darned Calf" 

I say keep trying.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

We already have a DC~ [email protected]*#!d Cat~ stuck so we call her DC. Glad to hear your DC is doing well.

That revitalyte gelling stuff~ it may work on a calf that will nurse~ it actually smelled pretty good when I was mixing it up. But don't try to tube feed that stuff. Wow~ would have been easier to nail jello to a tree. Stuff is the consistency of Snot, will not flow through a feeding tube with 16 hands to hold the calf, the tube, the bottle and the wall (cuz your gonna fall down when you or the calf start sliding in the spilled snot stuff) and if you happen to get any of the snot stuff on the tube itself....well good luck not losing that stupid thing! Wow~ I'm not gonna try that again. I don't think ANY of it is in the baby~ but a lot of it is EVERYWHERE else!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

You might try giving him probiotics to repopulate his gut. I would keep up with the B12 shots and everything else you are doing. He is a tough cookie. One thing that I tried once that surprised me how well it worked was subcutaneous infusion of lactated ringers. It wasn't very expensive, infused into 4 different areas around the neck and before the liter was completely infused the calf was really perking up and was ready to go and that was the turning point of his recovery. You might talk to your vet about trying it. If you can give a sq shot you can give a sq iv. Good luck to you. Carla


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol. Guess I should have warned you. You have to mix it about 1 second before jamming the tube down there or you are right. It will work if you are fast. I made that mistake the first time too!


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Try putting a few large spoons of yoghurt in the milk.
I've found this works well.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I have actually tried live active culture yogurt for the probiotics before I found the medicated milk replacer. But it won't do any good to put probiotics in him at the same time I am putting antibiotics in him so I'm holding that idea for later. The MR says to use it for at least 7 days and I don't want to give up on it before it can do whatever it's gonna do.

I haven't seen any scours yet this morning but he was still scouring yesterday. I did get approx 1 qt of the revitalyte gell into him (that was another rodeo!) and I put two more sustain 3 bolus's in him yesterday as well as the Medicated MR, the B-12 shots and the Banamine shots. He has started drinking water on his own~ but won't drink that MR no matter what~ in a tube or not in the calf is his opinion of that! He's getting stronger~ if he doesn't eat on his own pretty soon we will have to start seeing how hungry he gets cuz it will be really counter productive to his health if he actually succeeds in knocking me over on him when I"m trying to hold him and tube him.....would just be a greasy spot then.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a Jersey calf one year that I had to tube almost every time. Finally I put him in the yard and said he'll either eat or die. I was That Tired and out of options. He did eat, and survive, but never thrived. Last sale barn Jersey for me.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cheryl you have a pm


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I say if it's not costing you a bunch, keep going. What you're doing is obviously keeping him alive, and if he's getting stronger, that's a good thing. 

If the bills start to eat you out of house and home and it's costing you more to treat him that it would to just buy a new one, that's when I'd think twice about it.

But hey, he's alive. He sounds like a fighter. Why not try?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Well the medicated MR didn't seem to be helping so on advice from a friend I decided to try the no dairy till scours stops. So Monday afternoon we did not give any MR~ only electrolytes with suregell and probiotic powder mixed in. Tuesday evening Carol brought over a gallon jug of kaopectate (I have no idea where she found that!) We started giving him that last night as well. Today he is still scouring~ but he showed a little interest in the bottle. I think he likes the taste of the kaopectate. He didn't drink his electrolytes I still had to tube them in but be did show a little interest. Now if only the scours would just stop! And just because this poor guy doesn't have enough problems....now his hair is falling out. Big bald patches where his knee meets his body on both sides. I'm guessing its because he doesn't always stand up to scour or pee and winds up sitting in it sometimes until I roll him out of it. I did give him a bath last Friday~ and I sprayed him off some today but mostly I've just been keeping him sprayed down with fly repellent~ it's not cold here but it's not warm enough for a sick baby to be any wetter than he has to be either. We are expecting severe weather tonight~ so I put fresh dry hay in the hut hoping he will try to stay dry. I'm pretty sick with a cold/flu right now too and I am not looking forward to a cold night arguing with him about staying dry.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Add some eggs into the mixture, the perfect protein. Keep doing your best, tomorrow he may make measureable improvement....Topside


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

We always used scour halt for our bottle babies. Works great and normally stops it with in a few days. Also we use a little maple syrup on the nipple to get them to take their bottle. Hope he gets better soon for you.


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

The calf needs to have some type of nutrition not just electrolytes. I would alternate feedings. A feeding of electrolytes then a feed of milk. Instead of milk replacer, can you get raw, whole milk for the calf? A neighboring farmer who has milk that cannot go in the tank, etc. Once the calf is over the scours, then you can go milk feedings only. I would then switch the calf back to milk replacer gradually. Start with 1/4 milk replacer and 3/4 whole milk. After several feedings I would go to 1/2 and 1/2 for awhile and the 1/4 milk and 3/4 milk replacer. If the calf is not running a fever, I would not give it antibiotics. One thing you could give the calf as a "plug" for scours is 3/4 cup flour in 2-3 pints of water. This is one way to stop the scours but doesn't "feed" the calf.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I forgot about the egg. I did put an egg in Monday and yesterdays bottles but I forgot it today. Oops~ I'll make sure it gets into his evening feeding.

Hespa I would tend to agree with you which is why we were trying with medicated MR~ but the old remedy for scours was to take away all milk~ thats what I did for my first calves before medicated MR was available~ AND when my human babies had diarrhea the drs used to prescribe the same thing~ NO milk only clear fluids until the stools solidified some. So since the MR was given 5 days and there was no real improvement we are trying removing the dairy now. The electrolytes I am mixing for him has dextrose in it and I forgot to add an egg today but I will for his evening meal. Once we get him on his feet again if I ever do getting Milk is no problem~ the cow I wanted to graft him to still wants to nurse him he just doesn't want to nurse for the last week. I may try to put him back on her if he survives this~ we will cross that bridge when/if we ever get to it


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Two eggs per feeding would be best...Stay focused, raising calves can take it's toll....


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

HE ATE HIS DINNER! Woo Hoo! Little cuss wouldn't stand up~ and he was tucked away all cozy in the back of his hut, but I offered him the bottle like I always do figuring I was gonna have to pull him out of the hut and force the tube into him~ but as soon as I offered him the bottle he started sucking it down! I did pull it back trying to get him to stand up but he just looked at me....so I gave it back to him. I know I probably shouldn't let him eat laying down....but did I mention I"m sick too? I really am grateful I didn't have to pull him out of that box and force that tube down him this time.

This evenings feeding has 1qt electrolyte solution (dextrose, vitamins, salts) 1 cup kaopectate, 1 scoop probiotic powder and 1 egg (I'll try 2 in the morning I didn't read this until after I went out to do evening chores) and it is the first VOLUNTARY feeding he has done since Oct 2nd


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

topside1 said:


> Two eggs per feeding would be best...Stay focused, raising calves can take it's toll....


I have been reading this for some time but have been hesitant about voicing my opinion. I`m not one for giving antibiotics at this rate, being organic this is as last resort. The eggs as topside has suggested is wonderfull, but need to be farm raised not store bought, the yolk is very much like colostrum and helps with the antibodies. I also use a packet of unflavored KNOX jello per feeding in half the milk. And I never feed MR, only raw cows milk, as I feel this is the perfect food. I raise many calves every year and find no need of using antibiotics. Also if you have a healthy calf with a normal bowel (this is going to sound gross) movement, add a little to this calfs bottle, it will add the good bacteria to his gut. Someone also suggested using flour, and that is ok also. As I said half the milk, two eggs, knox jello, works wonders for me. > Thanks Marc

Oh, I forgot to add, you never give up on saving a calf, until it has no breath


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with Marc, the healthier the egg the better. I'm long distance but I feel that he will be up and about tomorrow morning mooing for something to suck on. Don't overfeed and when the time comes, slowly, very slowly re-introduce milk back into it's diet. Wait till it's system is cleaned out and then begin. Don't overfeed or you may quickly regret it....Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll also add that spending time sitting on a bucket means a lot to a bottle calf. Silly as it may sound, touching and talking to a sick calf gives it hope...JMO


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I sure hope your right and he gets up in the morning on his own. It's supposed to be nasty weather tomorrow and I really am worried that will do both and me and him in if we have to struggle with each other in it.

I really appreciate everyones encouragement here, he is looking better now but almost anything would be an improvement over last Wednesday when the vet gave up on him and I was pretty much expecting him to be dead everytime I went out to check him. I do think my expecting the antibiotics to help is what has drug this out so long.

oh~ and the eggs I'm using are good ones free range eggs from my hens. And I had heard that about the healthy calf poop before~ I may try to watch the other calves for some if it's not raining all day tomorrow.


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

We use medicated milk replacer for our heifer calves and very occassionally have a calf get scours. In working with the vet when we have had a scours case, they want you to go to milk because it has what the calf needs to help it than the milk replacer. I would use the milk you can get instead of the milk replacer. Feeding a calf laying down isn't a real problem because the calf was able to suck the bottle. If you were drenching it because it would not suck would be a problem. If a calf can suck it, that is much better and sounds encouraging. Keep up the good work.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

poor bugger, let us know how it went


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Well....we are now calling Zombie Calf because there has just been so many times I was convinced he was dead only to have him look at me with those big brown eyes and blink to break my heart.

We have done the 3 days with no dairy~ last dairy was medicated milk replacer monday morning. I have put approx a half gallon of kaopectate down him~ it goes in pink and viscus comes out white and watery. The suck reflex is back so I was able yesterday afternoon I was able to get a full quart of the revatalyte gell stuff into him. well...he couldn't actually pull it through the bottle so we put it in one syringe full at a time, I'd suck it up and squirt it in his mouth he would swallow. The bowel movement after that was yellow and sort of jello-ey (yes I made that word up!) We've not had any antibiotics for three days ~ last was with his MR on Monday morning. 

When I put him to bed last night he could not/would not stand on his own. HIs skin is so thin that it is now tearing in spots. He has a lot of bald spots now. He would not drink the last quart of electrolyte I brought him and I was convinced he was mostly dead so I didn't tube it into him. I got up this morning and was laying his hut....blinking at me! I thought that was it I was just going to have to put him out of his misery~ I pulled him out of the box and helped him stand up......and he started nuzzling around for his bottle! He drank that quart of electrolyte he wouldn't drink last night. He looks like crap, he is definately snotty and conjested......

But every time I think the zombie is dead he blinks at me.
So~ taking away dairy got the suck/swallow reflex back but I don't see that it helped his condition or bowels. This morning after I milk the goats I'm going to mix a little goat milk with electrolyte and try him on that.

So far~ the Zombie lives


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

topside1 said:


> I'll also add that spending time sitting on a bucket means a lot to a bottle calf. Silly as it may sound, touching and talking to a sick calf gives it hope...JMO


A lot of folks would discount, or even scoff at that notion. But I agree with you totally, I believe it can make a difference.

I know it works for me, when I am ill or injured a little extra attention, TLC and pampering makes me feel better, at least mentally if not physically.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I hope he lives! :/


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

This may be it. I gave him the quart of electrolyte this morning, then came in and mixed up 1 pt fresh whole goat milk, 1 pt electrolyte, 1 egg, 1/2 cup flower. He ate almost all of it. I went out about 2 hours ago~ he was laying flat out looking like it was over. I felt him he was cold, I pulled him out into the sun and took his temp~ 95.5. I've got him in the sun now and I've been trying to get him to drink some sugar water (I'm out of electrolyte just now) but he doesn't want any. Temp is up to 98F but this is the second time this has happened where he dropped his temp like this, the first time was the day I started this thread and he looks pretty bad right now.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Aw poor baby I hope he gets better but if he doesnt please know you have done everything you can to help him.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What Donna said...


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

temp is slowly creeping up, luckily another sunny day. 100.7 just now. I'll let him get a little warmer before I move him to the shade again


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Try some Karo corn syrup.I used to lay on the ground by them and chew on a piece of hay , then put a piece in their mouth to show them how to eat Good Luck


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Still alive in garage with heat on him


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

He died
I expected it so I'm not broken hearted or anything~ but I do feel a bit cheated and a lot guilty about all the money and time I spent on him in the last two weeks. I spent a LOT of time on him~ and he really had me convinced he was gonna fight through...until he died.
Oh well, live and learn I suppose
Now I get to spend more time cleaning up the mess left everywhere he was and putting all the supplies that are left away.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear it. You sure had a long haul with this calf and tried your best.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. I was pulling for him. :-(


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably no colostrum. If so never had a chance.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I have also tried SO hard for a couple.... The vet told me if they don't get a good dose of colostrum you're fighting a losing battle. Still, I would fight it again if I had to. I am also a big believer in rubbing and petting like a momma cow would do.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> He died
> I expected it so I'm not broken hearted or anything~ but I do feel a bit cheated and a lot guilty about all the money and time I spent on him in the last two weeks. I spent a LOT of time on him~ and he really had me convinced he was gonna fight through...until he died.
> Oh well, live and learn I suppose
> Now I get to spend more time cleaning up the mess left everywhere he was and putting all the supplies that are left away.


Oh dear! Sorry for all the work and time and money wasted but if it helps, you have confirmed my decision to NEVER get a bottle baby!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

GBov said:


> Oh dear! Sorry for all the work and time and money wasted but if it helps, you have confirmed my decision to NEVER get a bottle baby!


Never say never, Just know where you get them and know your seller. Most calves are not this hard to raise, and they are alot of fun if you get a healthy one. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

He's right~ this is the 9th bottle calf I've gotten and only the first one I've lost. I'm discouraged and giving up FOR NOW because that calf was SO much work for no reward~ but I'll be doing more calves again sooner than you'd think. One of the bottle calves from 09' will be coming home from the processor later this week and I can hardly wait for all that steak!


----------



## freeb (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you give it collostrum when you first brought it home?? When i bring home baby calves like that they get 3 days of collostrum. I havent lost one yet! I have raised 7 so far!


----------



## RectorFlyer (Jul 29, 2011)

VaFarmer said:


> Ya don't give up till it's over. I've had a couple that wasn't sure they'd make it to the next day, and after a couple of days bounce back. I've used the vet as a last resort on a couple of calfs and had 2 die, now I take them to vet early like you have and nurse them along after they've had there best dose of medication. Doing better with surviours now, but the time watching them and wondering is a pain. I'm planning on this groub being my last batch of bottle babies, 20 calfs now so just wait and watch them grow.


I agree. I have had a cow with scours that lasted quite some time, and she always seemed ok.


----------

